# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  σύνδεση ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας

## mpoumplis

καλησπέρα!!! μολις αγορασα μια ηλεκρική κουζίνα(το μικρο μου φουρνάκι δεν τη πάλεψε αλλο)
αλλα εχω καποιες δυσκολιες στη σύνδεση της!!
στο πίσω μέρος εχει 5 επαφές/πόλους ,ξερει κανείς πώς μπορώ να κάνω την σύνδεση??
τράβιξα ενα καλώδιο(φαση,γειωση ουδετερος) αλλα δεν ξερω που θα συνδεθεί το καθένα! 
οποιος ξερει κατι ας βοηθησει!!
η κουζίνα ειναι μια pitsos hcb35322-342
ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## _ab

εκει που λεει L ->φαση     Ν -> ουδετερος και το αλλο γειωση.τα γεφυρωματα υπαρχουν συνηθως απο την εταιρια

----------


## mpoumplis

ευχαριστω φιλε ολα οκ!!!

----------

